# Share Your Character Art (Comic Book/Manga)



## stentorious_paroxysm (Apr 25, 2012)

I normally browse deviantart for this sort of artwork, but not this time. Here are a couple character art sketches of mine. Share yours.


----------



## stentorious_paroxysm (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## stentorious_paroxysm (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll post some Spiderman artwork soon.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Posted these in other threads also in the forum


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## pianodog (Jan 25, 2013)

pics i did for my character Liszt Escott which is the main character for my manga, LOOT.


----------



## Artshedonline (Jun 13, 2013)

I want to share my artwork of cartoon characters. But I am not a good artist.


----------



## stentorious_paroxysm (Apr 25, 2012)

Artshedonline said:


> I want to share my artwork of cartoon characters. But I am not a good artist.


Good and bad are relative terms. They are not a part of this thread. You obviously are interested in drawing and painting, so by all means, please (unless your artwork consists of images of an ejaculating penis, then forget it) share your character art.


----------



## eydimork (Mar 19, 2014)

I was fucking around with something. I really can't draw, it took me forever to draw this alone.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

eydimork said:


> I was fucking around with something. I really can't draw, it took me forever to draw this alone.


Not bad, you need to work on the face though.


----------

